# Downhill assist



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey all! I just wanted to clarify something. 
When i was ordering my touareg, i was told that it has something called downhill assist. Which in simple terms is that the car will brake on its own when you going down a hill, and also when your climbing a hill, the touareg will hold the car without you stepping on the brake or the gas. 
My friend just bought a new range rover, and he has a yellow button for downhill assist, and like when he presses it all he needs to do is release the brake or gas pedal, and the car will go down the hill with engine braking and the self application of the brakes. 
So do all we touareg owners have this too? and how do we use it? or activate it!
Thanks guyys!


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Downhill assist (supertouareg)*

Yes both the hill descent and ascent assistants are included in all Touaregs. No need to push any buttons, it's activated automatically as the car is capable to understand the situations. More details in the manual.


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Downhill assist (MinerSK)*

you need to change the tranny coding with VAG for '04 1/2 and later US models to get the hill ascend assist. Check archives.
My '04 V8 had it, but I had to VAG my Diesel. Have you VAGged your Diesel lately?


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

The downhill assist works best when:
In low
using tiptronic 1st or 2nd


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Vagging Hills Ascent Assist??? This is the first time I've heard about that... either that or I'm getting old and forgetful.
My '04 worked like a charm, I just had to be in LOW range.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Vagging Hills Ascent Assist??? This is the first time I've heard about that... either that or I'm getting old and forgetful.
My '04 worked like a charm, I just had to be in LOW range.

My '05 V8 did not have "Hill Ascent Assist" - in other words, when stopped on a hill, the vehicle would not stay in position unless I had my foot on the brake and would roll backwards when I took my foot off the brake (depending on the extent of the hill incline).
After I VAG'd my transmission for the paddle shifters, an unexpected benefit was that I now have the "Hill Ascent Assist" which is probably better named a "Hill Hold Assist."
Now, after Vagging, when I stop on an uphill slope, the car holds itself in position until I step on the gas. It seems that it kicks in at about the same 20% grade as the Descent Assist.
Great feature!
This is all in HIGH range.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by henna gaijin at 9:37 AM 11-20-2006_


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

There was a post earlier this year about this issue.
My Diesel did not apply the brake on a steep hill in the normal transfer case setting, but my V8 did.
After I VAGged it, it now does (w/o paddle shifters).
It's awesome around the hills of CT.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (teutonicV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicV8* »_There was a post earlier this year about this issue.
My Diesel did not apply the brake on a steep hill in the normal transfer case setting, but my V8 did.
After I VAGged it, it now does (w/o paddle shifters).
It's awesome around the hills of CT. 









Where can I find the procedure to do this??


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
Where can I find the procedure to do this??

Paddle shifter installation instructions
Scroll all the way to the bottom.
HTH


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
Where can I find the procedure to do this??

In the Archives of this forum, if they existed. I can't seem to find anything prior to 30 days ago ???


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Paddle shifter installation instructions
Scroll all the way to the bottom.
HTH


Thanks!! Are there any side effects to recoding the control module without having paddle shifters to your knowledge? I plan to get the padde shifters in the future....but not just yet. Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Vagging Hills Ascent Assist??? This is the first time I've heard about that... either that or I'm getting old and forgetful.
My '04 worked like a charm, I just had to be in LOW range.

*I posted ages ago the fact you can use Vag-Com to change the Transmission code from US to Rest of World and get the hill hold feature to activate on US models in High Gear as well as Low.
I think I posted this at a time we were not speaking, or you are indeed getting old and forgetful...lol














*


_Modified by V10 at 1:58 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

It's probably the old and forgetful part!!!


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
I posted ages ago the fact you can use Vag-Com to change the Transmission code from US to Rest of World and get the hill hold feature to activate on US models in High Gear as well as Low.


Yes, that is the post I remember. I have had my Diesel in the ROW tranny setting w/o any problems (no paddles).


----------



## chris92af (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Downhill assist (supertouareg)*

My hill start assist works perfectly, no matter how steep the hill is . Stop on hill, let off the brake, the car will sit there for a second or two and then you will feel a little thump and the car will pull itself up the hill. I love it, wish my S2000 could do this!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

i have a very early VIN V8 and mine didn't work.
do I have to switch to low gear and put it in 1st gear in tip?
i thought I can just drive up, stop and let go the brake???


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

The hill ascend/brake assist should not require any input to engage. It should work automatically on any hill over about 15% grade. If it does not, you need to recode your tranny to the ROW setting.
It should feel like the car is applying the brakes when it comes to a stop. You never need to touch the brake pedal (or anything else). And when you press the gas, it will take a split second before the brake is released. The whole point is that your Treg should never roll backwards on a steep hill.
It is wonderful what great things an over-the-top engineer (aka, Mr. 917) who becomes chairman of the board will spec for the peoples car. Whether they will ever make money again is a different story ....


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (teutonicV8)*

I just looked at the link to VAG the tranny....

_Quote »_Recode control module 02-Auto Trans from 0004153 (or 0004136 if in Europe) to 0012328.

When you say to recode the transmission to the ROW (Rest of the World), do you mean to the Europe setting (0004136) or to the paddle shifter setting (0012328)?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (styx)*

bump interested as well.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_I just looked at the link to VAG the tranny....
When you say to recode the transmission to the ROW (Rest of the World), do you mean to the Europe setting (0004136) or to the paddle shifter setting (0012328)?

Settings on mine are that HAA works in every gear mode and HDC works in 1st Tip, where brakes are applied automatically and engine revs are never allowed to go over 4000rpm, no matter how steep the decline.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (jinxegg)*

Paddle shifter mode definitely works. I believe the european mode works as well.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (shervinf)*

so... The European setting will activate hill assent?


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_I just looked at the link to VAG the tranny....
When you say to recode the transmission to the ROW (Rest of the World), do you mean to the Europe setting (0004136) or to the paddle shifter setting (0012328)?

I just checked my coding - 4136.
Hill assist works great!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Downhill assist (supertouareg)*

Regarding the initial question as to whether we have Downhill Assist:

_Quote, originally posted by *VW Literature* »_Hill Descent Assist
Off-road drivers know that one of the most treacherous hazards they face is traversing a steep downhill that is covered with loose rocks or dirt. With the Touareg, the driver removes his or her foot from the accelerator at a speed of less than 12 mph (20 km/h) to initiate hill descent assist (HDA). HDA uses controlled brake applications to ensure that the vehicle does
not go out of control while descending. The driver can then focus on steering.
In summary, HDA intervenes:
• at speeds less than 12 mph (20 km/h)
• on slopes greater than 20%
• during forward and reverse driving
• when ESP is active
HDA intervenes, for example, when one wheel loses traction. Using the ABS pump, the brakes are applied at the wheels that have good traction. This prevents acceleration and keeps the vehicle speed constant. When the process is complete, the vehicle returns to the previous driving speed. 

The manual suggests to put the vehicle into Tip, and I think it's necessary to activate this function. I don't know for sure since I'm always in low and tip when I drive down really steep stuff off road.
Some people think (and I can't speak to it because I haven't driven a Land Rover off road) that the Rover version is better.
Regarding Hill hold:
The tranny setting that people are talking about here (which V10 pointed out in his earlier thread) affects whether the tranny will lock up when you're stopped on a mild hill. The brakes do *not* engage (which you can tell because sometimes you can feel the car rock gently as the tranny engages).
When you're stopping on a really steep hill the brakes do engage, and I don't believe that this is controlled by the tranny setting. It certainly works in low; I have not tried this in high.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

I wonder if this is the source of my jerky stopping problem -- which always seems to happen on a hill, up or down.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_so... The European setting will activate hill assent?

I always rolled back on a mild hill in D with the US settings, recoded to European setting, no roll back anymore.....
2004 V10


----------

